# Wireless Telegraphy Act



## Stuart (Jun 10, 2005)

In days of yore, when we were lads, we used to have a notice in the shack which summarised the dreaded Wireless Telegraphy Act we all had to sign, and laid out in dark terms the penalties for speaking of which we heard. 

The threat of two years hard labour has always haunted me, I live near Dartmoor and the breaking of granite has never appealed!

I have now aged, and I have to admit I have now crossed to the Dark Side and become an Amateur. Please don't chide me bretheren, I only succombed as I missed the joy of Morse!

But the observance to the oft remembered regulaton persists and I feel it only right that I should display that onerous warning once more.

Does anyone know where I can find the text?

Rgds

Stuart


----------



## King Ratt (Aug 23, 2005)

Hello Stuart. Try this URL http://www.ofcom.org.uk/static/archive/ra/topics/legislation/wtact1949.pdf

The Post Office Protection Act of 1884 may also be relevant but I cannot find any info on it.

73

KR


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

I remember that notice, it was on yellowish paper and was usually contained in a nice wooden frame. It was part of the "Wireless Room requirements" along with a hydrometer and what not.

I forget the exact wording, but I think it referred mainly to the "secrecy of communications". It did contain dire warnings for transgressors. That didn't stop nosey 3rd Mates (and the rest) rummaging around looking for info though. It didn't stop me planting information for them to find either!

John T.


----------



## Nick Balls (Apr 5, 2008)

http://www.ofcom.org.uk/static/archive/ra/topics/legislation/wtact1949.pdf


----------



## rknibbs (Mar 11, 2006)

*WT Secrecy notice*

Copy of WT Secrecy notice attached


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

rknibbs said:


> Copy of WT Secrecy notice attached


That's it! But they had a nicer looking print on the older ships.

John T.


----------



## rknibbs (Mar 11, 2006)

The photo is only of a rather poor copy of the original. There is an original at the Museum of Science at Oxford in the Marconi collection.


----------

